# Undercrown Flying Pig



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anybody heard about these? Or been able to find one? IMO seems like DE will make Flying Pig in all their blends...:razz:

Review: Undercrown Flying Pig | halfwheel

But hey, if its as good as the Feral and as good as Undercrown is in other sizes, I'm game


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard about them a while back, but being a limited release and only being released in Holland i figure they'll be basically impossible to get...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I heard about them a while back, but being a limited release and only being released in Holland i figure they'll be basically impossible to get...


Of course. But we can dream......


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Me wants me wants


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> being a limited release and only being released in Holland i figure they'll be basically impossible to get...


Very true. But I thought it wouldn't hurt to throw it out there. I'm sure there are people that will be able to get them though. I definitely wouldn't pass up the opportunity if presented


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I bet you Shuckins got at least 5 boxes of them already.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

nyuk nyuk said:


> I bet you Shuckins got at least 5 boxes of them already.


If not Smelvis does


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Holy mother of cigar! Admittedly the first I've seen of these, and I am already dreaming... :jaw: Unless they are rereleased stateside, I'm doubting I'll find one.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I didn't know about these now. Waaant!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

slimjim32 said:


> Very true. But I thought it wouldn't hurt to throw it out there. I'm sure there are people that will be able to get them though. I definitely wouldn't pass up the opportunity if presented


Yeah. No way I'd pass it up if I got the shot at some! But I'm not gonna hold my breath. lol


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

They would definitely be an interesting addition to ones stash. You never know. One of us might run into JD and get the surprise of a lifetime!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Those look amazing, but with availability only in Holland and a giant price tag, I'm happy with the regular ones which are a damn fine smoke. 

I don't think I would bite if the opportunity presented itself, since it's basically the same blend in a different vitola and four times the cost of a regular Undercrown robusto or toro.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the Undercrown series but don't know I would spend the extra coin when I have the regular FFP in the humi that I still have'nt tried.

Now if they were sold in the U.S. and as available as the standard Undercrowns I'd say I would certianly have to try them!


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I have smoked them and have a few. They are good the ring gauge must make them better than the regular undercrowns. Get your hands on them and enjoy.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

bob-o said:


> I have smoked them and have a few. They are good the ring gauge must make them better than the regular undercrowns. Get your hands on them and enjoy.


Pictures? I thought it was interesting the reviewer from half wheel thougt the corona viva was better. Any opinion on that?


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

mrj205 said:


> Pictures? I thought it was interesting the reviewer from half wheel thougt the corona viva was better. Any opinion on that?


FWIW, I agree with Charlie's review...I smoked one last night, and while I liked it better than the other UC, the Corona Viva is the better vitola, both flavor and strength wise.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Brookswphoto said:


> FWIW, I agree with Charlie's review...I smoked one last night, and while I liked it better than the other UC, the Corona Viva is the better vitola, both flavor and strength wise.


Thanks for chiming in Brooks. I feel that the Corona Viva is by far the best vitola in the Undercrown line, so I guess I won't be too worried about finding the pig.  Thanks for all the great work you guys do!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

They seem to have them at Drew Estate Liga Privada Undercrown Flying Pig - Sigaren-Online but 150 euros for a box (of 10 i think it actually doesn't say). They do say that they won't ship to the states because of the embargo but given that undercrowns are not cuban they may make an exception it's worth asking

it just occurred to me that I may not be supposed to post links to cigar shops outside of the us for the same reason as they wont ship to the US, hopefully it's ok because they won't ship cubans here.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

they are boxes of 12 not of 10


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

after shipping its about $18 a stick which is probably less than the resale market price would be, it's tempting just for pure curiosity alone


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> after shipping its about $18 a stick which is probably less than the resale market price would be, it's tempting just for pure curiosity alone


I'm kind of interested not enough to order a box but if someone gets some when I have 3 months i would be interested in buying one or two of them off whoever.
I have a few friends who live in the Netherlands I think i will get in touch tomorrow and see if prices are different at a local shop


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Too bad they don't ship to the US


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Too bad they don't ship to the US


if you fill out all of your info before you pay there is a "Mail to US" option that costs 25€ but it's not insured and at your own risk


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

k-morelli said:


> if you fill out all of your info before you pay there is a "Mail to US" option that costs 25€ but it's not insured and at your own risk


hmm. In their FAQ they say they don't ship to the US but maybe they do.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vicini said:


> hmm. In their FAQ they say they don't ship to the US but maybe they do.


The FAQ says that, but on the home page it says they do not ship CCs to the US due to the embargo. It says nothing about NCs.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, but for $215 shipped??? Maybe i misspoke and i WILL pass up this opportunity. It would be cool to get some, but for that price you could have a box of FFPs and a 5er of Corona Vivas.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm interested because of the rarity, but I haven't liked the 'regular' release Undercrowns THAT much, let enough to pay a super premium size for them. For the money I'd rather load up on LP9s or T52s.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

I ordered a box and it's already shipped. They will indeed ship NCs to the US. If you're paying by card though, they require the information by phone. You can request that they call you, or you can call them. Their CS was very friendly and helpful


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

My box hit the mail today


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Over $18 a stick? Lol, no thanks. I'll take a FFP and save the monies.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't tried either (FFP or Undercrown). Just picked up some UCs while in Springfield so I'll probably have one soon. Hopefully I'll find an FFP or two soon. A UFP??? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

hawesg said:


> They seem to have them at Drew Estate Liga Privada Undercrown Flying Pig - Sigaren-Online


Sold out! I'll still watch this, as I'm definitely interested. It'll be tough, if not impossible, to justify at that price...especially since I just got a box of Corona Viva! on the devil for $139...


----------



## Martino Martinez (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, we where sold out at sigaren-online nl but we will have 50 boxes come in august of which you can reserve one. Every box has 12 cigars.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> after shipping its about $18 a stick which is probably less than the resale market price would be, it's tempting just for pure curiosity alone


It was $399 for two boxes shipped ($16.63 each)


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I ordered a box and it's already shipped. They will indeed ship NCs to the US. If you're paying by card though, they require the information by phone. You can request that they call you, or you can call them. Their CS was very friendly and helpful


+1 Marjolein was very nice and responsive!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

Martino Martinez said:


> Hi, we where sold out at sigaren-online nl but we will have 50 boxes come in august of which you can reserve one. Every box has 12 cigars.


+1 on sigare-online

Marteen was a great! Now waiting on delivery!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so glad my search for online cigar shops in the Netherlands came to something, I don't have the cash lying around for an entire box but if someone who gets a box wants to hold on to one or two until I have 90 days I'd be very interests in a trade or buying them or whatever works, I've yet to have any pigs but I very much enjoy regular undercrowns, there not as good as the 9s or t52s but yummy none the less


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

In the comments at the end of that thread, Jonathan Drew says he is going to make an announcment ON THAT THREAD on July 21.

Perhaps some of those UC pigs will be destined for the US soon!! Who knows!

I hope we can get our hands on some soon at a little better rate than buying them from Holland.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

jheiliger said:


> In the comments at the end of that thread, Jonathan Drew says he is going to make an announcment ON THAT THREAD on July 21.
> 
> Perhaps some of those UC pigs will be destined for the US soon!! Who knows!
> 
> I hope we can get our hands on some soon at a little better rate than buying them from Holland.


No boxes are being sold in the U.S.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> In the comments at the end of that thread, Jonathan Drew says he is going to make an announcment ON THAT THREAD on July 21.
> 
> Perhaps some of those UC pigs will be destined for the US soon!! Who knows!
> 
> I hope we can get our hands on some soon at a little better rate than buying them from Holland.


What thread are you talking about? I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> What thread are you talking about? I can't find it. Thanks.


I imagine he's talking about the comments on halfwheel


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

just great another pig we cant get!!!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Yeah... the comments on halfwheel.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I just have to say, some days are good, some days are great and some days are this...










I'm so pumped.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

GASP. They DO exist!!!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Just lost my lunch. Those look awesome. Congrats on the pickup Eric! I can't wait to track one down!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Picture no worky


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome Eric!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhh. much better. must have been a photobucket hiccup. they looks amazing!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> GASP. They DO exist!!!


Absolutely. I ended up snagging two boxes, but trying to source more, if possible.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

droooool...


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Repost of what I wrote about these on BOTL:
============================

Quick Answers:

- Undercrown FPs were made exclusively for Holland - we have a great retailer over there who is a personal friend of the JD and the company and because we have been unable to ship them the past LP Flying Pig releases due to extremely limited supplies these were made at their request.

- Our goal with Undercrown is to keep the brand in that $7 - $9 price point, but as soon as you make it into a FP formatted vitola it becomes a $12 minimum smoke, so releasing the same in the US changes the desired MSRP dramatically. I can already hear the screams of gouging...

- We have a very limited number of pairs capable of rolling the Flying Pig format correctly. Rolling a few boxes for a friend overseas is one thing, but making the 3,500+ boxes needed even for a very limited release in the US market would require us to stop making LP Feral Flying Pigs altogether.

Doesn't mean it won't happen, but it isn't as simple as some people wish it were (including people here at DE) and it has a real impact on production and cost.

The bottom line is it is a very high quality, handmade product and we are forced to make choices constantly of what to do with limited production resources. It is not just a matter of flipping a switch.

Fwiw, we held back a little of this batch production with the intent of sharing it with people during the 2013 Cigar Safaris. That is assuming JD doesn't smoke them all before then...

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate

===

Added PS: That Retailer may also be a European Distributor to some accounts - I don't know as I do not get involved in International Sales - only so much time in a day...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

ekengland07 said:


> I just have to say, some days are good, some days are great and some days are this...


Show off! :dizzy:. Just kidding. WOW! Those are supreme works of art. Enjoy! :cowboyic9:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

ssaka said:


> It is not just a matter of flipping a switch.


C'mon Steve, you can do it :lever: I know you can!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

ekengland07 said:


> I just have to say, some days are good, some days are great and some days are this...
> 
> I'm so pumped.


Wow, congrats!


----------



## Liga617 (Jul 11, 2012)

The cashier at Corona cigars was talking about these cigars. A customer from abroad had come into the store asking for one but there not sold here. I thought he was looking for something else. But apparently under crown does make pigs. I wonder how they taste.


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

Just got my box today! Pictures tonight!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

dayento2 said:


> Just got my box today! Pictures tonight!


Can't wait!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

dayento2 said:


> Just got my box today! Pictures tonight!


Excellent!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:whoo: hoto:


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

As promised!!! The first thing I noticed was wow these are cut little guys! I took a pic with a FFP for comparison sake.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

dayento2 said:


> As promised!!! The first thing I noticed was wow these are cut little guys! I took a pic with a FFP for comparison sake.
> 
> View attachment 39429
> View attachment 39431
> View attachment 39430


Wowzer!!! :shock: Those are cute little piggies.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Very nice pickup David! Admittedly, my end of the NST can't beat that box!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

daaaang. So I want to know what they taste like. Are they stronger than undercrowns? Stronger than Viva?


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

The flying pig shape is becoming a legend. With demand comes supply (at least in our capitalist market). I wouldn't be surprised if I saw Drew Estate make this shape more available in all their lines. I shall patiently wait.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok these piggies look amazing. I know I posted earlier that I wasn't interested, yet like many things in my life, I may reconsider!

So when is the first review!?


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

RayJax said:


> Ok these piggies look amazing. I know I posted earlier that I wasn't interested, yet like many things in my life, I may reconsider!
> 
> So when is the first review!?


Maybe a couple weeks after I let them rest from their long 4000 mile journey!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

SHagopian said:


> The flying pig shape is becoming a legend. With demand comes supply (at least in our capitalist market). I wouldn't be surprised if I saw Drew Estate make this shape more available in all their lines. I shall patiently wait.


I don't know... check Steve Saka's post in this thread. Not surprisingly the Flying Pig vitola is, according to Steve, a complete PITA to roll. Which drives the price higher than DE would really like to charge and slows down production of other lines.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SHagopian said:


> The flying pig shape is becoming a legend. With demand comes supply (at least in our capitalist market). I wouldn't be surprised if I saw Drew Estate make this shape more available in all their lines. I shall patiently wait.


So far DE _has _made this shape available in all their primary lines. The No.9, T-52, and now the Undercrown have all seen the Flying Pig vitola. The demand has been _overwhelming_ for a second release of the first two, and will likely remain the same for the Undercrown. Despite that, not one has come around a second time.

Steve and JD have both expressed what a pain it is to roll this particular vitola, and the other problem is that only certain pairs are able to roll it properly, which in and of itself severely limits how many can be made available.

I'd wager that these won't be around again, and Steve and JD have both confirmed interdependently that these won't see release in the US market.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, but if you guys keep talking about it JD is going to drive me absolutely crazy with his desire to make more until I finally can't take it any longer and cave, which then means there will be $12+ Undercrowns and then you guys will drive me crazy saying we are gouging and overcharging because we think we are this and that...

And it ain't like we can get rich making the damn things, because no matter what we charge they take so long to make right that the total resulting production will be tiny and whatever it is, it will steal from making the Feral Flying Pig.

A total no win situation. <sigh>

BR,

Steve Saka
President, Drew Estate


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Woosah, Steve. Wooosaaaahhh... :lol:

Is the FFP easier to roll? You could always make a Feral Undercrown Pig... :dr


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. The downsides to success! And a $12 UC Pig is still relative to the same discount/cost of say the no. 9 and t52 when compared to other, less expensive, vitolas. Just sayin


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I'm quite content with the current line Steve. I think we all like seeing new and exciting blends and vitolas, especially the pigs. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a chance at the new Undercrown Flying Pig or a re-release of the 9 or 52. However, I'd turn down that chance if it meant no more, or quite a few less, FFPs. Keep up the great work you guys do! And for the love of cigars, don't do anything that would impact your profitability or production!



ssaka said:


> Yeah, but if you guys keep talking about it JD is going to drive me absolutely crazy with his desire to make more until I finally can't take it any longer and cave, which then means there will be $12+ Undercrowns and then you guys will drive me crazy saying we are gouging and overcharging because we think we are this and that...
> 
> And it ain't like we can get rich making the damn things, because no matter what we charge they take so long to make right that the total resulting production will be tiny and whatever it is, it will steal from making the Feral Flying Pig.
> 
> ...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ssaka said:


> Yeah, but if you guys keep talking about it JD is going to drive me absolutely crazy with his desire to make more until I finally can't take it any longer and cave, which then means there will be $12+ Undercrowns...


So what I hear you saying, Steve, is that if we piss and moan enough we can get more Undercrown Flying Pigs?

:smoke:

Just kidding. I haven't gotten the opportunity to smoke an Undercrown FP yet, but I'm thinking in any case the FFP is likely to be a better stick and I'd much prefer the focus be on those! I think it's just the "exclusivity" that's driving the demand for the UC FPs.



ssaka said:


> then you guys will drive me crazy saying we are gouging and overcharging because we think we are this and that...


"Some guys", not "us guys," Steve.There is a vocal *minority *of individuals who feel entitled to whatever they want at whatever price they want, and screw anyone else who disagrees, but most of us are not in that camp!

I, for one, smoke fewer cigars specifically so that I can enjoy more Liga Privadas. I'm on a pretty limited budget, and I'd still much rather pay more for a consistently delicious smoke that's right up my alley than have you guys compromise in anyway and put out an inferior product at a cheaper price. The overwhelming demand for Ligas only illustrates that there are many, many more out there who agree.

I implore you, please don't let the nay-sayers make the biggest impression of Puff on you, Steve. Most of us love you, JD, and Liga Privada, and think you guys are doing a great thing down there.



mrj205 said:


> I'd love to have a chance at...a re-release of the 9 ... However, I'd turn down that chance if it meant no more, or quite a few less, FFPs.


I'd 100% disagree, I think the No. 9 Flying Pig was a _stellar_ smoke. Steve, have you guys given any thought to re-releasing the No.9 pig at _any _point in the future? I love the FFP, but it's got _nothing _on the No. 9!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BTW: My vote (like I get one) is for no UC Pigs and more FFP. I just like to stir the pot.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> BTW: My vote (like I get one) is for no UC Pigs and more FFP. I just like to stir the pot.


Seconded. I vote we move to a final vote and decision. All in favor, say aye. All opposed, shut your mouths.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Steve, just keep doing what you and JD do best.....making the best damn cigars on the market. Sure, I want some feral pigs or this and that, but I would hate to see the quality suffer just to put out a popular stick. I buy anything you put out whenever I can get my hands on it.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> BTW: My vote (like I get one) is for no UC Pigs and more FFP. I just like to stir the pot.


This works too! It took smoking ONE FFP to put it in contention for my new personal favorite.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

ssaka said:


> Yeah, but if you guys keep talking about it JD is going to drive me absolutely crazy with his desire to make more until I finally can't take it any longer and cave, which then means there will be $12+ Undercrowns and then you guys will drive me crazy saying we are gouging and overcharging because we think we are this and that...
> 
> And it ain't like we can get rich making the damn things, because no matter what we charge they take so long to make right that the total resulting production will be tiny and whatever it is, it will steal from making the Feral Flying Pig.
> 
> ...


Make them, I will buy them with no complaints about the cost..promise.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Motion for more FFP passed. Next on the agenda:

Ninja's Prop to bring back the no 9 Pig.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Motion for more FFP passed. Next on the agenda:
> 
> Ninja's Prop to bring back the no 9 Pig.


Seconded! Maybe then I'd get to try one... :lol:


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Steve, just keep doing what you and JD do best.....making the best damn cigars on the market. Sure, I want some feral pigs or this and that, but I would hate to see the quality suffer just to put out a popular stick. I buy anything you put out whenever I can get my hands on it.


+1

Steve Congrats on moving LP up to Cigar Insider's #3 most requested cigar!

Nuff said...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

THAT'S IT!!! I'm sold! I've have never smoked an FFP (or any of the LP line for that matter). I have a few UCs resting of which I'm gonna fire one up tonight. But with all you "veteran" Puffers saying all these good and amazing things about LP, I *HAVE TO* find at least a fiver of FFPs (if possible). Thats my primary mission in life right now :spy:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Someone had 5ers of FFPs for sale in the WTS section. They are definitely a GREAT smoke! I hope to get a box soon.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

AStateJB said:


> Someone had 5ers of FFPs for sale in the WTS section. They are definitely a GREAT smoke! I hope to get a box soon.


Headed that way now...:bolt:


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

My two boxes came in today. There are quite tasty looking but dainty compared to the FFP!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

crgcpro said:


> My two boxes came in today. There are quite tasty looking but dainty compared to the FFP!


They may be smaller but if they are packed with tobacco like the 1 T52 pig i had the pleasure of smoking (thanks Ninja!) they will last a surprisingly long time.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> They may be smaller but if they are packed with tobacco like the 1 T52 pig i had the pleasure of smoking (thanks Ninja!) they will last a surprisingly long time.


I've heard the same about the No.9 FP. About 2 hours to enjoy one. Can't wait to see a review on the UC FP!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Let's see a remake of the No. 9 over the UC!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ckay said:


> Let's see a remake of the No. 9 over the UC!


Gotta agree!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

now that i have my uc pigs i will agree. i wish LP9 pigs were still abailable


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

And you guys said that all the LPs saw the FP vitola? I'd LOVE to find a sampler with one of each. That'd be awesome.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Reactivating the thread...so after some input and guidance from you guys I finally managed to snag a box. I had a good month at work, and decided to splurge a little on my self. Why not get a box of the UC Flying Pigs? More specifically, *I bought the last box available for sale in Holland* (feel very lucky), and here's the goodness:



















Thanks again to those who helped me out in the PM's.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats on the pickup!! Those look sexy...

Sooooooo jealous!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Freakin Awesome ! Looks like an authentic _Thread Reactivation Key _to me !


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice Cory!


mrj205 said:


> Reactivating the thread...so after some input and guidance from you guys I finally managed to snag a box. I had a good month at work, and decided to splurge a little on my self. Why not get a box of the UC Flying Pigs? More specifically, *I bought the last box available for sale in Holland* (feel very lucky), and here's the goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

nice.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

hey Cory, nice score... I was surprised at how little they are.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Jose...yes they are small. I've had one in my hands before ordering the whole box. I'm also impressed with the box...built like a tank. Seems like the wood is thicker that most other DE/LP/UC boxes I've had.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mrj205 said:


> Thanks Jose...yes they are small. I've had one in my hands before.


That's what she said to Cory. :drum:

...which is especially ironic, given his call sign.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

^Funny.. HAHA..

Nice score Cory!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Touche, Derek, touche...but it was your small one in my hands first...


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

Very cool little sticks! They look great. I hope I can get to try one eventually.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

False Cast said:


> Very cool little sticks! They look great. I hope I can get to try one eventually.


You and me both, brother!

I just found my first ferals last week, and thought that was lucky, haha!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I got my 2nd order of 4 boxes in on Friday. It took 22 days in shipping to get to me!


----------

